# PETA ammo



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I know people on this forum come from many different walks of life: young, old, male, female, rich, poor. But the 1 thing all of us have in common is the love of the outdoors and protecting our hunting and fishing rights.
But come on people we have to watch what we say on public forums. Peta has an endless supply of money to fight our rights. I don't want to call out individuals on this forum but there are a few of you who need to tone it down!!
Here is one example from the other day.

"These lions are not in the salt lake valley. No ordinances to worry about, no treehuggers(if we see one we can whack it and pile branches on it and blame the kill on lions), no interference. You say when and i will show you where they are.  "

I quoted it this way as to not piss this person off, but I'm sure it will? And it is not taken out of context.
So here is the scenario. Our Peta/"treehugger freinds see this quote, print it out and take it to potential donors who are worth millions and tell them " look at what these ******** want to do to us, please write us a check for 6 figures to help us with our cause" check is written and the fight goes on.
If this post offends some of you then good maybe you should think twice before posting some of your uneducated, ******* ideas


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You completely took that out of context. The person who wrote that is a good friend and it was said in jest. You and PETA both can pound sand.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed, it was clearly satire.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm reaaly not that worried about PETA as much as I am with other things happening to take away the opportunities to hunt and fish. I have grown up in this state and have had the opportunity or priveledge to hunt and fish in some neat places. But guess what? In the 50+ years I have walked this planet, I have watched the places I used to hunt and fish diminish. I'm not that smart but the last 10 years I have added a little eye-opening intellegence and common sense to my view. HERE is the REVELATION: Your opportunity to hunt and fish is being taken away by the wealthy landowners through legislators. That's right! Over the last 10 years I have watched as prime hunting areas have been developed as either subdivisions, condos, or pay to play outfits complete with lodging. This will continue to happen. Last year many miles of access to fishing creeks, streams, and rivers were taken away with HB141. Now I know all you hunters could care less--your not fishers--and Don will protect you, but I'm telling you they will not stop at fish. Look how much hunting land is already locked up compared to where I used to hunt when I was 16. These places are not being locked up by PETA, they are being locked up by the greedy, wealthy people moving into this state and buying it up. They are convincing our neighbors to have the same attitude. The friendly landowner that used to smile, give permission to hunt, and even point you in the right direction with a hint or two are all gone. You all complain about the Clinton Administration coming into Escalante and telling you that it will be a national monument and telling you what you can and can't do there. Well, at least we can go down there and see the beauty and enjoy a hike, a bike ride, a little camping. Leave it up to those with the dough and it would be bought up and locked up. We better get to know who the real enemy is. Anybody else notice what is really happening?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

hockey said:


> I know people on this forum come from many different walks of life: young, old, male, female, rich, poor. But the 1 thing all of us have in common is the love of the outdoors and protecting our hunting and fishing rights.
> But come on people we have to watch what we say on public forums. Peta has an endless supply of money to fight our rights. I don't want to call out individuals on this forum but there are a few of you who need to tone it down!!
> Here is one example from the other day.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I don't think about what will PETA think before I say, post, or do anything!!! They need toworry about US!!!!! I'm so sick of guys trying to put out a good image for all the ANTI groups.... THEY ALREADY HATE YOU!!! I live my life and stay withen the laws. When the laws get backwards and protect the wicked and persecute the good, it is time for a little revalution. I think we are very close to that point!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> In the 50+ years I have walked this planet, I have watched the places I used to hunt and fish diminish.


I've only been here a little under 30 and I can tell you that I have seen way more lose of oppotunity because of private land ownership and lose of habitat, not from the anti groups.

Just my opinion but when you act as though you are doing something wrong you place the target on yourself. When you try not to offend people they see it for what it really is, weakness!!! Live bold and do what is right and if things get out of control atleast we'll have the guts to handle the situation.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Highndry, you are right although I don't know how the problem is fueled by the comments you pasted from another post. Also what do we do about it, federalize more land so landowners can't by it up, put and stop to all new land development? It is the age old battle, people can't live in wilderness, so we tear the trees down and build a city, then population growth causes up to expand that city and the wilderness shrinks all the time.

What is the answere? I don't think there is one I think eventually Utah will be just like Louisiana, no public land and all the public can do is either get into a lease or hunt WMA's which are totally packed!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Federalizing will not help with the hunting part. Most National Parks are off limits to hunting, maybe all of them are. Places like Yellowstone still allow fishing with the proper permits, but no hunting. It all comes down to the dollar. Those with the dollar can buy their land and their pleasure. Those without must find it where they can. I think it will eventually get to where hunting and fishing are a rich man pursuit. I think we will still have hunting preserves where you can pay to play, but the fees will put the common man out. I think most outdoorsmen(women) will eventually join the ranks of the so-called treehuggers. We will not be able to hunt or fish so our only way to enjoy the outdoors is to become "nature lovers", we will have to be satified in the seeing part only. We will migrate to the state and national parks with a pair of binoculars and then ooooh and awe over just being able to see the animals, birds and fish. I see this happening with a lot of people that used to be hunters. It has become too big a hassle to hunt so they just "view" now. I don't think there is anything we can do about it. We tried with the fishing part last year and didn't get anywhere once the money started showing up.

Now, let's see where did I put the binoculars and that check list of birds I was working on?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The single biggest threat to hunters and being able to hunt in the future is...........................HUNTERS! The second biggest threat isn't even on the radar, IMHO. Look who is calling to REDUCE permits, it is NOT PETA, it is NOT 'greedy' landowners, it is HUNTERS. 

And, the LAST thing we need to do is give the feds more power/control! WTH?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I meant what i said to the fullest extent. I could give 2 ****s what they think of me or hunters. Do you really think they are going to "like" us if we don't offend them or give them ammo? Better check your sources too. I am far from a *******. I don't personally know very many who only listen to RAP as i do. lmao
Seriously, i could care less. They will make **** up to use against us. Time to stand up for what you really believe in. Treehuggers are less than vomited still-born fetuses' as far as i am concerned. Did i just say that?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

HighNDry what lands that you hunted that where "public lands" have now become private?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow lunker, tell us how you really feel!! lol!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> HighNDry what lands that you hunted that where "public lands" have now become private?


Some places up around Causey, some around Ant Flats, Scare Canyon area, some near East Canyon and Henefer. I used to walk out of my house and over the tracks and hunt pheasants all those places are subdivisions. Places I hunted birds in Cache Valley are all subdivisions. I'm not against subdivisions. Just pointing out that humans are the worst at moving into habitat. Farmers and ranchers are not as friendly to hunters as they used to be. Maybe it's the kids who were raised different taking over the property. Some are probably people who move in from other states where friendliness and neighborliness wasn't taught. I don't have all the answers, but I sure can point out all the problems.

Mostly, I'm talking about land where owners used to welcome hunters but now have locked them out or made it pay to play.

I do not hunt big game anymore. Haven't for 20 years. I think you will see more and more guys like me. The hunter to no-hunter ratio will continue to tip because there are few places to share hunting with our kids. Same way fishing in Utah is going. It's sad. I think that is why there are so many kids causing trouble. They don't have the same opportunities that I did growing up. They sure don't understand gun safety and what a gun can do. It's all a video game to them. I think all kids should be taken afield and shown what a gun does to an animal.

Some of the problems come from our own ranks. Guys who get involved in the development of an area like Victory Ranch. They use a public resourse (water) as a way to lure people in and make money. They hire some bozo to patrol the banks and harass people fishing there; lock the public out and give rights to those who have the money to buy into the place. Guys who used to show you what fly to use and tie it on for you are now jerks because they can make some dough off of some wealthy snob. I hate that the sky is falling.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a really stupid agrument. The anti's will get them ammo regardless if we "watch" everything we say. The fighting between hunters is what they really want so they are winning. 
Lets all get off the computers and go hunting.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry Highndry but I just don't agree with you. For starters all of your complaints have nothing to do with your original post about some guys need to tone it down a little bit. What do offensive comments have to do with the last post about habitat lose?

Second I have to say that whenever someone says that the hunting and fishing is just not worth doing anymore. I say they just don't feel like doing it anymore or they have not learned to stop comparing things with the past and just get out and enjoy what we still have. It is not because Utah doesn't have GREAT hunting and fishing. 
Everybody told me about how bad the fishing was in Utah, I started fishing for myself and found it hands down better and cheaper than Louisiana. Everybody said the duck hunting suck, again same story. Big game, same thing everybody said it was over and the good ol days are gone and it isn't even worth doing. I didn't even know what I was doing and I got a deer. I think the problem is this. NOTHING stays the same!!! It is always changing it is politics, religion, income, fishing, hunting, people's attitudes, EVERYTHING!! Everybody likes to say how good it used to be, but tell me all the things they didn't have back in the day that now makes life so much better and then let me ask you would you rather live 100 years ago??

The guys that grew up being able to hunt almost anywhere and drive ATV's anywhere now complain. They got used to a certain way and don't want to change with the needed changes. So you enjoy a booming economy but don't want land development, it is a trade off. Sure it would be great to live in a farm and have everything you need and not have any population growth, but that is not reality!! 

You say that there are not many places to take the family out hunting anymore???? Really???? Utah has over 20 million acres of public land and your telling me you can’t find a place to take the kids hunting?? I think maybe your old spots got taken over and you don’t feel like finding new spots. 

I’m not trying to pick a fight with you but it seems like the people of Utah really exaturate the current situations in the outdoors. I know it has problems that need to be fixed, But Utah is an AWESOME place to live. 
The people 100 years ago could hunt anywhere in Utah, I know I would not trade with them because life was HARD back then. You don't get the good without the bad. You have to just look on the bright side of things and enjoy the outdoors!!! 

This year I have fished all summer and caught a lot of fish, I found some good Grouse and Rabbit hunting areas that have hardly any people. I shot a deer. I was told everywhere would be packed with hunters for deer season. Parking lot sure made it seem that way. In the 4 days I was in the woods I only had 3 guys walk past me!! I was not in some little secret spot either!!
I made an awesome bow hunt for Elk with my brother in the Fish Creek area and we saw tons of Elk. I went hunting with a guy from this forum for Elk in the Strawberry area and saw some nice bulls. I have the extended season to try to close the deal on an Elk up on the Wasatch until mid December. After that I'll be after rabbit and coyotes. I'm also going to start trapping this winter. Once spring comes I'm making a trip with the wife to the Gorge to try for lake trout....... My biggest problem TO MUCH LAND!!! I can never decide where I should start looking!!!

YOU THINK THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!! You have to roll with the punches and make the best of it, I know it aint like it used to be, but a lot of things are way better than they used to be so stop thinking about how bad it is and go hunt!!! As of now thing in my opinion are pretty dang great!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> The single biggest threat to hunters and being able to hunt in the future is...........................HUNTERS! The second biggest threat isn't even on the radar, IMHO. Look who is calling to REDUCE permits, it is NOT PETA, it is NOT 'greedy' landowners, it is HUNTERS.
> 
> And, the LAST thing we need to do is give the feds more power/control! WTH?


+10,000 Oh great now I'm agreeing with Pro?!?! WTH?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

hoghunter, I didn't start this thread. You have me mixed up with the person who did. And I would agree with you that Utah is better than Lousiana and probably 49 other states. Why it's so good the population keeps growing and industry is moving in, and everyone wants to dump their waste and shtuff here because they have ruined the states where they used to live. You proved my point exactly. Thank you. The reason we exaggerate the current situation is because we can see the future. It might be great for you since you don't know better coming from Lousiana and all, but we used to hunt and fish just about anywhere in this state. Are you aware that the Utah legislature took stream access from us last year? The water in Utah has always been public, there has always existed a right to access it through a public easement. That was taken away last year. This type of thing will continue to happen because people will not stand up and say enough is enough. We need places to hunt and recreate and as they diminish, the crowding of what is available will continue to happen. You seem to be a member of the painless torturer group. They turn the heat up slowly so you never really know how bad a situation you are in until you get burned, then it's too late. But I guess, when Utah becomes like Louisiana, you can just move to the next available "last best place."


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I did get you mixed up with the person that started the thread. Your missing my point. I do see how it used to be and how it will eventually become. Let me say this though, what are you doing about the complaints you have? The fact is, like I already said, Utah will eventually become like Louisiana. What can we do about it? Change the rest of the country so they don't want to move here? It isn't going to happen, your not going to stop what is happening. 
I did know about the water access being taken away, that also happened a long time ago in LA. My point is not to ignore the things and you are very wrong about me being a "painless torturer" person. You stopped hunting and now complain about the problem on a forum, is that solving anything? We need to stop throwing our hands up and quiting!! That is not the answere, getting frustrated is not the answere either. We need to take an honest look at what is happening. You say land owners are not as friendly as they used to be. From what I see I wouldn't be either, I mean did you read the stories from this years dear hunt?? If you had a big chunk of land you wouldn't get sick of idiots like that getting on your land? 
We all want to blame someone or something, the reality is a lot of times there is no one to blame!! If I had a bunch of land you can bet I'd charge guys to hunt on it, you wouldn't? I charge my neighbors to re-model their houses, it is a luxury why should I not get paid for it. Hunting is a luxury, why should you get to walk on private land for free?
As for the laws that they make, get together with a bunch of guys and go protest, don't complain about it on the internet and make up lies about how even with 22 million acres of land we don't have a place to hunt, complain about the real problems and only the real problems.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Wow lunker, tell us how you really feel!! lol!


Sorry, i meant to say vomited still-born under-developed human embryos.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I did go and protest with a bunch of guys on the fishing access issue but some hunting group decided to help out those who want to lock everything up. And because of the "hunter mentality" I'm considering going down with PETA and such groups to see if I can get more land locked up and maybe trapping and hunting banned.


----------

